# Cleaning off dead flies



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

The worst part of any trip, I find, is cleaning the squashed flies off the front after returning home.

I thought it would be easier this time, after having the van subject to virtually continuous soaking from rain since Sunday morning but no, it was as hard as ever and there are still bloodstains that just won't budge.

I've tried several cleaning solutions, have used brushes and sponges etc. but the only thing that is really effective is a non-stick pan scourer. This works by taking the top layer of paint off at the same time.

So it's not really desirable.

What method do you use?

Or is it just my problem because I drive so fast?

Harry


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi Seeker
Muc-off, it works for me.
Spray on leave for a bit and sponge off, 
Oh and slowing down helps, so i'm told :wink: 






regards...nige


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> The worst part of any trip, I find, is cleaning the squashed flies off the front after returning home.


Try using something like W5 Carcare Insect Remover - costs a whole 99p in Lidl - spray it on, work the area over with a brush - spray another lot on (at 99p you needn't be stingy :lol: ) - wash it off with some fresh water - job done - and it makes the paintwork sparkle - used it all the time whilst away - you just don't know how tough those foreign bugs are until you try to get them off by using soap and water :twisted:

Keith S


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Boots Baby Wipes...good for wiping people as well

Honest, they do work

G

( Any other brand will work as well)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Removing dead flies & whatever else*

 
Hi there, just had to do the same job myself.
After in the past spending money on exorbitant 'special' sprays and what have you, have made up my own solution.
Make up your own solution of concentrated Fenwicks motorhome cleaner/water, in an empty one of those household spray nozzle bottles.
Spray it on, leave to soak for about 10 mins, but not long enough to dry out, and then wash off with a good spray of water hose/soft brush.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks lads - a bunch of geniuses for sure.

Or is that geneii?

Harry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi also spray 1 part bleech to 3 part water then a soft brush and rinse, it fair gleams
terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Thanks lads - a bunch of geniuses for sure.
> 
> Harry


I'm a lass actually !


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

DRYER SHEETS !!

Believe me, they are very cheap and they are the BEST thing for wiping (no need to scrub or anything) bugs of paintwork etc.

Do a Google for "dryer sheets uk" and you'll get various makes etc.

Just get the cheapest (we paid around 20p for 50 in US).

Dab one in water and just wipe away the bugs.

Paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think I read it on here a while ago that dealers going to shows have a remedy.
They use cling film on the Luton area and peel it off when they get to the show to cut down on the cleaning. A bit like the racing drivers peeling a strip off the helmet visor.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I seem to recall on here somewhere, someone used a "defoliating" scrub (you know, the net type material you hand in the shower).
They reckoned it worked really well, even just with water.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I forgot to add in my post that I use an old piece of polyester net curtain for washing off the flies. Slightly more abrasive than a normal cloth without being excessive.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Flies*

Hi to all

Baby wipes, but clean them off daily, if left for a few days they dry up and get cooked onto the bodywork,


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

People keep it simple. Just don't drive so fast!! As I get above 40 sometimes, I find that a good dollop of Swarfega and baby wipes does the job. Then send the wife uo to do the Luton while I have a beer!! H


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Harry
There are many cleaners and polishes on the market at variouse silly prices.
I sell them and know that an expensive 1 litre bottle of cleaner may actually contain 60p worth of product.
For 20 years plus I have cleaned caravans and mh`s with a sponge soaked in the usuall detergent or wash and wax solution. Add a squirt of cream cleaner to the sponge and flies, bugs, black streaks, and winter grime are soon shifted. Hose down to a sparkling finish.
ensure that the cream cleaner is certified by the vitrious enamel association and you will have no scratches.

Happy cleaning
any idea where Gillian got those penguins!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> I forgot to add in my post that I use an old piece of polyester net curtain for washing off the flies. Slightly more abrasive than a normal cloth without being excessive.


Works for me too, and very cheap.


----------

